# Teaching While in University



## A90 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I am a sophmore in college who is considering moving to Hong Kong to finish my degree in Asian Studies and was wandering if anybody here knew of any companies that hired English teachers that are CELTA certified but do not have a degree. I have searched the web and have come up empty handed and cannot seriously consider heading over there until I have a way to support myself.


----------



## 1 in a billion (Apr 14, 2010)

English teachers are always in demand in Hong Kong, especially for foreigners (I don't know how foreign you are), but its highly unlikely that you can work at a top notch businesses without an impressive qualification. Try searching at the small cram schools.


----------

